# Ectopic stories



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Who else has had an ectopic pregnancy? 
I am recovering from emergency surgery right now. I lost my right tube after a surprise rupture. My ectopic had been treated with methotrexate at 6 weeks (hcg 3000) and it seemed to be working when out of the blue it ruptured at 7w3d while I was at work. I had an ambulance ride, went into shock, lost 1/3 of my blood volume and have been off work for 2 weeks now. Still a lot of weakness and abdominal pain. 

This was my 5th loss. I have had 3 MMC (the last one in August at 9 weeks) and 1CP. This was the worst experience. Such a roller coaster. I was monitored from the beginning because of my miscarriage history so I had early betas that didn't double. I had no pain or bleeding prior to my diagnosis and I would have thought this was a normal pregnancy so I guess it's lucky that I was monitored or I could have died. 

I am not sure we are going to TTC again. Anyone else suffer an ectopic and go on to have a successful pregnancy, or are you still trying, or did you decide it wasn't worth the risk?


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so, so,sorry!!

Not me, but a very good friend of mine. She also lost her tube and she had 2 successful pregnancies thereafter


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Sleepymama said:


> Who else has had an ectopic pregnancy?
> I am recovering from emergency surgery right now. I lost my right tube after a surprise rupture. My ectopic had been treated with methotrexate at 6 weeks (hcg 3000) and it seemed to be working when out of the blue it ruptured at 7w3d while I was at work. I had an ambulance ride, went into shock, lost 1/3 of my blood volume and have been off work for 2 weeks now. Still a lot of weakness and abdominal pain.
> 
> This was my 5th loss. I have had 3 MMC (the last one in August at 9 weeks) and 1CP. This was the worst experience. Such a roller coaster. I was monitored from the beginning because of my miscarriage history so I had early betas that didn't double. I had no pain or bleeding prior to my diagnosis and I would have thought this was a normal pregnancy so I guess it's lucky that I was monitored or I could have died.
> ...


Me.

My story was similar, minus the methotroxate. I had what was a "normal" miscarriage for me as far as bleeding goes, and then my numbers dropped significantly and my uterus and tubes were empty on my ultrasound, so we all (my OB included) thought it was over. About a week after the bleeding stopped, I started having severe "gas" pains that didn't stop, and the next morning I couldn't get off the bathroom floor. Went into the ER via ambulance (thankfully my DH is a paramedic), still feeling pain over the 10 of morphine, they confirmed in the ER it was ectopic, and when they took me back to the u/s again, I'm am almost certain that THAT is when it ruptured, from the extra pressure of the u/s wand, because I felt it. I have never wanted to side so much, and I actually came as close as I ever have. I lost 800cc of blood and the mass from my tube (or what remained of it) was 8cm according to my OB.  I was left with no baby, a big ugly c/s sized scar on my abdomen, and so much confusion over what just happened.

It was a horrifying experience and I was shell shocked for a LONG time. That said, I did go on to have a healthy (my healthiest yet, actually) pregnancy 4 months later (and to top it off, it was a surprise while we were AVOIDING so I could heal...I ovulated on CD 9!!). I am hoping to get pregnant again soon, but the fear of another ectopic will never go away. I think it's moreso for people like us who've not only lost a tube, but who were basically "caught off guard" by the ectopic after believing the process was over (or nearly over).


----------

